# FS: CO2 Regulator $80



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1) Milwaukee CO2 Regulator $80.

I'm the first owner and purchased it from JL Aquatics. In excellent working condition. I ran this regulator at no higher than 40 PSI to inject CO2 via a reactor. Both meters are working. I added an extra needle valve, but I find that CO2 doesn't exit both valves evenly so I don't use the 2nd valve. Nevertheless, it is attached to the regulator if you want to give it a try.

There is a VERY slow leak around the bubble counter. Only leaks water, like 1 drop a day. The bubble counter seems to be at its tightest. There is some hard green discoloration around the bottom of the bubble counter. I believe this to be residue from the couple drops of metricide I put into the bubble counter to dissuade mold or bacteria from building up within the bubble counter.

As you can see, JL Aquatics sells these at $130.00 + tax; my regulator is priced at %45 off.
Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid - CO2 Equipment - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods

Reason I'm selling: I'm upgrading to a 2 stage Regulator.


















2) 1) 8lb sizable Ryouh Stone - $40 SOLD

purchased at Aquariums West for $70 + tax. I'm switching up my tank layout and going for more wood and jungle so this big guy is up for sale.

Please see "front" and "back" pictures.


























Unless you can make a good argument for lower prices, I'm firm on what I feel are very fair prices.

I live in Maple Ridge, and work in Coquitlam (Tuesdays), Langley (Thursdays), Vancouver (Fridays) throughout the week so if you're are interested just ask to meet up at my place of work. I'm also regularly in Chilliwack.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! more stuff added


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Save on a CO2 regulator instead of spending $150 on a new one. Also, savings to be had on a big show rock (personally I like it standing up as seen in picture #3) and oxydator as well, which by the way is silent compared to an air filter.


----------



## xjaex250 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi you take 70$? Would you ship to Victoria?



Reckon said:


> 1) Milwaukee CO2 Regulator $90.
> I'm the first owner and purchased it from JL Aquatics. In excellent working condition. I ran this regulator at no higher than 40 PSI to inject CO2 via a reactor. Both meters are working. I added an extra needle valve, but I find that CO2 doesn't exit both valves evenly so I don't use the 2nd valve. Nevertheless, it is attached to the regulator if you want to give it a try.
> 
> There is a VERY slow leak around the bubble counter. Only leaks water, like 1 drop a day. The bubble counter seems to be at its tightest. There is some hard green discoloration around the bottom of the bubble counter. I believe this to be residue from the couple drops of metricide I put into the bubble counter to dissuade mold or bacteria from building up within the bubble counter.
> ...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll tell you what. Shipping the regulator to Victoria is gonna cost at least $20. But it so happens that I'll be cycling to and will be staying in Victoria on Sunday and Monday. I'll be happy to bring it with me on my bicycle and meet you at my hotel in Victoria if you will buy it at my price of $90. Please PM me your phone number so we can discuss the details by text.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. The regulator is still up for sale since the guy from Victoria hasn't logged on or responded.
Also, don't forget there is the free Carbo Plus if you want to play with it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump again. People don't even want free stuff?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Price drop, once again this regulator is 100% working.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Osmocote and spiderwood added


----------



## Ilena (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey, i would love the wood , im in abbotsford but you did mention you go through to chilliwack, perhaps you could stop by? i could meet you right by the highway if you would like so it would be easy for ya,


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Ilena said:


> Hey, i would love the wood , im in abbotsford but you did mention you go through to chilliwack, perhaps you could stop by? i could meet you right by the highway if you would like so it would be easy for ya,


I'm sorry Ilena... I bought the wood already =(...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! 
I live in *Maple Ridge*, and work in *Coquitlam* (Tuesdays), *Langley* (Thursdays), *Vancouver* (Fridays) throughout the week so if you're are interested just ask to meet up at my place of work. I'm also regularly in *Chilliwack*.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump again!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump! Thanks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just fired up the CO2 regulator - still works great!

Carbo Plus is still FREE.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

does the co2 regulator come with the co2 tank as well?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope. It's already a good price. Adding the tank would be quite the steal. Used regulator and tank combos are around $160-$200


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm willing to pay more if you did include the co2 tank. I'm not too familiar with how co2 regulators work, but i'm looking to get into it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't help you with the tank since I don't have an extra one to sell. But I'm happy to teach you how to use CO2 if you purchase the regulator.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

ok i'm interested, would you know a place where I could get a co2 tank locally?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I would post a LF thread here in BCA, I'll bet you'll have someone selling you a used CO2 tank pretty quickly. 
I know JL Aquatics have several new ones in stock, at least as of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. Still available.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. Still available. In great condition. Both pressure gauges are working


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I will never understand how so many people look for them and somehow yours still isn't sold....someone scoop this up it is a steal.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Reckon, 

I'm interested. I'm in the process of setting up a cube garden aquarium that's the approx. equivalent of a 24gal. tank in volume. I'm looking to only use a very small canister. Will the regulator be compatible with small, or even nano CO 2 canisters? I only have one Tropica regulator working with a 13 lb. canister for my 90 gallon tank, so I'm a bit ignorant of CO2 regulators and how they work exactly. I think $80 is a great price. 

Please text me if it's quicker for you - 604-781-2709. Thanks.


----------

